# Melbourne/Vic area



## peterwilliamson (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi all. My first post, even if I did register a while ago. 
I have always been interested in reptiles and especially the venomous ones. I also have an interest in wildlife photography! So I was wondering if anyone could tell me where I could go and get some photos taken of blacksnakes and copperheads in the Melbourne area or in other parts of the state. 

Thanks 
Pete


----------



## gman78 (Feb 16, 2009)

There are many nation parks in or close to Melbourne where you will find some great wild snakes.
You might just want to be carefull with venomous ones if you have little snake experiance.


----------



## Dan123 (Feb 16, 2009)

a member on this site is thinking of organising another trip to little desert national park which is about 40mins from horsham (3-4hours from melb cbd with no stops) so maby get in contact with them and head up that way when all is clear from the recent fires.


----------



## peterwilliamson (Feb 17, 2009)

gman: Thanks! Any parks in particular with blacksnakes and copperheads? I am trying to be careful. I´m not a keeper at all, just in to photography. However, I do have some experience with that. Have shot a few tigers.

Dan: Thanks. Would be interesting to tag along up there. What kind of species can you find?

Pete


----------



## kupper (Feb 17, 2009)

hey peter give me abuzz im the nutter than wants to go to little desert again , after the fires that went through i think it will be full of activity


----------



## m.punja (Feb 17, 2009)

when are you doing this kupper, what are the details? I might be interested, I have been wanting to go to little desert


----------



## Talwin (Feb 17, 2009)

definitely sounds interesting!


----------



## peterwilliamson (Feb 19, 2009)

Kupper: Thanks, will do! When are you planning on going? So youre saying it´s better after the fires? I thought it would be less... 

Anyone interested in listing what can be seen up there?

Pete


----------



## ollie (Feb 22, 2009)

Peter, We have plenty of copperheads on the Mornington Peninsula. Best places to look are in grassy margins of wetlands from Seaford through to Portsea. I see a lot early in the morning sunning when you have a day in the 20 s. Later in the day it can get to hot for them and they disappear under vegetation. Best place I have been for Red Bellied Black's is Croajingalong National Park in far East Gippsland. Shouldn't have any trouble finding them in campsites like Wingan Inlet, Thurra river, Cann River and Bemm River. There are some nice Lace monitors around this area and Gippsland Water Dragons along the rivers. Enjoy


----------



## kupper (Feb 23, 2009)

the fires although killing a fair few animals , a couple of weeks after a fire everything starts to grow back , regenerate and i have found that there is less for critters to hide in therefore you see more


----------



## kupper (Feb 23, 2009)

the fires although killing a fair few animals , a couple of weeks after a fire everything starts to grow back , regenerate and i have found that there is less for critters to hide in therefore you see more , guys pm me and ill try adn tee something up problem is i only get one day off a week usually a sunday so it would be a drive up on saturday night camp then up first light


----------



## seanie (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey,
I'm an Irish lad. Ive been in melbourne for the last couple of months. I have yet to see any herps of any kind. I have kept lots of herps at home. I would absolutely love to tag along if that trip goes ahead and if i was welcome,
cheers
sean


----------



## kupper (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah i have been trying to tee a trip up but noone seems keen


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 16, 2009)

I would love to go on a herping trip...
never been before but would the experience and knowledge i could gain.
None of my mates are really into herps and they all think im a lil crazy LOL


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 14, 2009)

did u guys end up going?
im very interested give me a pm if u guys organize something. however coming from a fire ravished area im somewhat skeptical if there will be a whole surplus of animals.


----------



## shamous1 (May 14, 2009)

*Field Trip*

I'd be up for a Field trip as well. Would be good to meet some new people and catch up with some old mates. As long as the esky is allowed for thr trip home

If you want a decent place for photogrography can I suggest (I think it's called) Woodlands Homestead located on Oaklands Road Bulla. You take the Tulla freeway and head right around the back of the air port. You'll see a car park on the corner of Oaklands Rd. Around 500 metres up on the right you will see Woodlands Dr. This is basically a private road that heads up to the homestead. You can venture through the entire property and homestead and get some great pics. I've spotted a range of vens there and also quiote a large amount of lizards and skinks.

You can take your own food (sandwhiches) or take meat and have a bbq on your portableor use their bbq's located at the Somerton Road end of the place.

I've attached a pic to show the size of the place. be carefull if you want to go off the many walking tracks though for safety reasons.


----------

